# Soil test results



## grayfox_1 (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm just starting to take care of my lawn and learning about doing it properly so I got a soil test done thru Soil Savy. I didn't know at the time how lacking the report is. It does, however, cover the high points. I live at the foot of the Smoky Mtns. and have heavy clay soil.I did put 450# of lime on the yard 4 yrs in a row and my Ph is 6.8. I am low on P and very high :| on Na and MN. I haven't added anything to the soil to cause either of those. I just did a 1/2 reno 4 weeks ago and looks like I got about 90% or so germination but I'm afraid with the readings I see on the soil report that the young TTTF will surely die when it gets warm next spring because of the very high salt and Mn. How can I best solve the salt and Mn issue? Thanks!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I believe Gypsum can be used to help reduce salt levels?

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/nrcs141p2_018280.pdf


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> I believe Gypsum can be used to help reduce salt levels?
> 
> https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/nrcs141p2_018280.pdf


The Ca in CaSo4 is, itself, a salt. Gypsum is useful in reducing the Na salts (sodic soils - which are high in Na) in the soil profile. Soil salinity and sodicity are two entirely different problems....with very different curative strategies. Saline soils are only cured by flushes with a cleaner water. Sodic (monovalent cation) soils are corrected using Gypsum (Ca is a divalent cation).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1


----------



## grayfox_1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Won't gypsum bring my pH down?


----------

